# How many walks a day should my dog be getting?



## katie_and_toto (20 September 2008)

Should be in the Dog section really  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh well  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Teddy is a Border Terrier puppy about 6 and a half months old. How many walks should he be getting and how long should they be? 

Thanks


----------



## basil99 (20 September 2008)

I have a border terrier too, they are great characters you will find he gets better and better.  I believe with bigger dogs you have to be careful how much you walk them as their bones are developing.  Smaller dogs obviously do not have so much growing to do but you still have to be careful.  At that age I think I was doing 3 walks a day.  Say two shorter walks and one a bit longer maybe up to half an hour.  There is a formula as to how long to walk them you will need to get a puppy book or maybe there is info on the net.  I tried to use common sense and not over walk but just enough to keep him happy.  Borders are so boisterous they do need some exercise.  Good luck with Teddy, he will bring you much fun!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (20 September 2008)

I have a border terrier and she is now 2 years old so can''t remember how much walking I did with her as a youngster! 

I am a member of www.borderterrierworld.co.uk forum and they are really helpful with advice etc. There may already be postings on there for how many walks and length as they have a section for puppies. 

They are lovely dogs and they bring so much fun with them! Good luck with Teddy


----------



## kellyeaton (22 September 2008)

20mins walk in morning then a 10 min run off lead in afternoon then a 30min walk at night!


----------



## Sooty (22 September 2008)

Not too much at six months! I think it is five minutes a day for each month of age, so no more than half an hour a day at present.


----------

